# arrow selection for 45# Bear kodiak magnum



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

the latter should be close, full length


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Re: Alloy shafts

A .400 alloy is equivalent to a 2117. 

Even if you cut your alloy shafts 29" - 30"; with a Dacron string, which you have to use, and a standard (3) 5" fletch with 125 grains up front, it is likely your (alloy) shafts will be too stiff unless you load the front heavier. 

Out of the chute you are probably looking at a 1916 alloy, and possibly a 2016. I am presently shooting 31" Easton GG-2 XX75 .500s (2016) with 135 grains up front and a 18-strand D-75 Flemish off a 45# recurve. I have 125 loaded up front but it took 10 additional grains to tweak a bit of dynamic stiffness from the arrow. My draw-length is 30.5


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

The arrows I listed above are what I have tried already and have no clue where to go now.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

15-35's which are a 600 spine


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

would that not be underspined? All this stuff confuses me hahaha


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

nope. its spot on for a 45 pounder. remember the numbers arrow makers put on them refer to COMPOUND wgts with hard cams shooting 275-325 fps. Your bow will be hittin about 165-170 fps with those arrows


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

ah see no one ever told me that haha. Thank you very much sir.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

bowtech, 
Look at 3 Rivers Archery arrow selection chart. It has never let me down. It is not perfect, but has always yielded a tunable arrow for me.


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt. and that arrow selection chart is way to confusing haha


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

the .500 spine should be fine with the 125 grain tip - when you get more experience and your form gets consistent - then do some bareshaft tuning and/or some paper tuning.


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

and at 3 river you can get a point tuning kit with 5 different size tip weights to use that will help you tune the arrow, if you go to O.L.Adcocks website and read his article on tuning it will give to a great place to start before spending a $$$ on shafts that are no where near your spine needed, i shot 2114's for a long time and had to fletch them with four fletch to get them to shoot, after reading and tuning i had to drop down to a 1916 to get them tuned and can shoot broadheads with no problem, so i guess what i am trying to say is to get a great flying arrow start at O.L.Adcock site and read his tuning article and it will save you a lot of grief


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt. Would beeman ICS or mfx's 500 spine with a 125-150 gr. tip work?


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

anyone at all?


----------



## Bongos (Nov 9, 2011)

I have Beeman MFX 500 for my 62" Hummingbird 48# 28", the beeman comes with 50grn brass inserts, so I use 100gr points (total front weight is 150gr), very very accurate. 30.5" is the length of the arrow


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks a bunch. Think I'm gonna order a half dozen and try them


----------

